# NFS Shift Lenkrad Problem



## _Markus_ (9. Oktober 2009)

hallo Leute ...

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen könnte 

wenn ich nfs shift mit lenkrad angesteckt starte und dann das Menü kommt passiert das gleiche wie wenn ich die ganze zeit pfeil hinauf   drücke 

damit meine ich ich muss auf die bremse drücken damit ich auf der TASTATUR zb nach garage scrollen kann !!  

wenn ich nicht verteht was ich mein schreibt es einfach freue mich auf antworten  

Mein Lenkrad : Logitech Wingman MOMO Force 

 das spiel ist original hab es zu meineb geburtstag bekommen  

danke im vorraus


----------



## Klutten (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Lenkrad muss so stehen, dass kein Lenkeinschlag sichtbar ist (quasi geradeaus fahrend) ...dann bleibt auch der Cursor im Spiel still stehen.


----------



## _Markus_ (10. Oktober 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Lenkrad muss so stehen, dass kein Lenkeinschlag sichtbar ist (quasi geradeaus fahrend) ...dann bleibt auch der Cursor im Spiel still stehen.


nein das funkioniert nicht ich müsste gegenlenken das das weg wäre ich muss aber bremsen !!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Oktober 2009)

dann musst du das Lenkrad neu konfigurieren. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon oft gehabt, das eine Achse falsch eingegeben wurde und der Mauszeuger dann als im Menü zur Seite oder nach oben gewandert ist.


----------



## _Markus_ (10. Oktober 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> dann musst du das Lenkrad neu konfigurieren. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon oft gehabt, das eine Achse falsch eingegeben wurde und der Mauszeuger dann als im Menü zur Seite oder nach oben gewandert ist.


und wie mache ich das?


----------



## _Markus_ (15. Oktober 2009)

_Markus_ schrieb:


> und wie mache ich das?


ok habs doch selbst gemacht funktioniert immer noch nicht


----------



## Mente (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen

probiert mal einfach den usb anschluss vom lenkrad rausnehmen , lenkrad grade stellen und wieder usb stecker verbinden. dann startet das momo mit einmal rechts anschlag und zurück mitte und das problem sollte behoben sein.

lg


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2010)

Hast du die Logitech Software installiert? Hatte das Problem auch...Software installieren und gut ist


----------

